# gongylus gongylodes



## maniek (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! I have a question about gongylus gongylodes namely, where the larvae out of the ooth of this species


----------



## massaman (Jan 24, 2010)

can you say that in a different way or explain the question better?


----------



## tier (Jan 24, 2010)

massaman said:


> can you say that in a different way or explain the question better?


Hi

I think there is just a picture or a link missing...

regards


----------

